

Three simple steps to better sleep - ujeezy
http://www.slideshare.net/PamelaDay/howto-guide-for-stanford-students

======
pbhjpbhj
Summary:

\- use f.lux

\- blackout your room fastidiously

bonus:

\- cool your head before sleep either with an ice-pack, ice-pad on your pillow
or a cold shower

------
gniquil
in 15 slides. :)

~~~
pamelaeday
could use an editor! did the notes/data provide any interest? never know if
anyone gives a shit about that stuff but me

